# PC Games 9/11: Geburtstagsausgabe mit Hammer-Vollversion Sacred 2 auf 2 DVDs + Titelstory Battlefield 3



## Petra_Froehlich (26. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 9/11: Geburtstagsausgabe mit Hammer-Vollversion Sacred 2 auf 2 DVDs + Titelstory Battlefield 3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 9/11: Geburtstagsausgabe mit Hammer-Vollversion Sacred 2 auf 2 DVDs + Titelstory Battlefield 3


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (26. August 2011)

Da simmer dabei


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2011)

Uh, nice


----------



## Fight_Angel (26. August 2011)

Ist Sacred 2 eigentlich mitlerweile spielbar oder immer noch bugverseucht?


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

Das ist wirklich eine interessante Vollversion und die hab ich auch noch nicht.

Und unfassbar, dass es die PC Games jetzt schon seit 19 Jahren gibt. Ich weiß immer noch sehr genau, wie ich damals im Zeitschrifenladen war und das erste mal das PC Games Heft sah und dachte, das musste mal mitnehmen.
Wer ist eigentlich von den Anfängen der PC Games eigentlich noch dabei? Nur Petra und Rossi, oder?

Ich ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich vor einigen Jahren mal alle alte Hefte weggeworfen hab. Hab heute noch einige Disketten und so gut wie alle CDs/DVDs von damals. 

Gratulation also zum 19. und auf die nächsten mindestens 19 Jahre.


----------



## Mothman (26. August 2011)

Jo, da sag ich doch auch schon mal:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Danke!

Bin zwar noch nicht 19 Jahre dabei, aber annähernd. 
Ich glaube meine erste PCG war von 1992. 

Ins Forum bin ich erst relativ spät gekommen, weil ich erst 2004 (oder so) einen eigenen Internetanschluss hatte.

Es gibt nach wie vor kaum eine bessere Klo-Lektüre. Und das ist im äußersten Sinne positiv gemeint.


----------



## mkay87 (26. August 2011)

@Redaktion:
Könnt ihr vielleicht bei eurem 20. Jubiläum mal alle Ausgaben als PDF auf die Heft-DVD machen? Die PCGH hatte ja in der letzten Ausgabe auch alle Ausgaben aus 13 Jahren als PDF drin und ich fand das klasse. So könnte man doch prima in Erinnerungen schwelgen


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> @Redaktion:
> Könnt ihr vielleicht bei eurem 20. Jubiläum mal alle Ausgaben als PDF auf die Heft-DVD machen? Die PCGH hatte ja in der letzten Ausgabe auch alle Ausgaben aus 13 Jahren als PDF drin und ich fand das klasse. So könnte man doch prima in Erinnerungen schwelgen


 
Musste mich kürzlich auch von gefühlt einem Zentner PCG trennen.  Daher ne feine Sache, auch wenn vermutlich nur für die Abonnenten der 18er Ausgabe interessant - dürfte sonst viel Schwarz mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. August 2011)

Das ist doch mal ne gute Idee alles aus 19 Jahren PCGames hab mittlerweile schon so viele im keller hätte ich die als pdf wäre das echt gut


----------



## der-jan (27. August 2011)

wird die vollversion ne onlineregistrierung haben oder kommt die ohne daher?


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> wird die vollversion ne onlineregistrierung haben oder kommt die ohne daher?


 
Ohne. Lediglich wenn du den Mehrspielermodus zocken willst, musst du die mitgelieferte Seriennummer eingeben und ein Online-Konto erstellen.


----------



## Prime85 (27. August 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ohne. Lediglich wenn du den Mehrspielermodus zocken willst, musst du die mitgelieferte Seriennummer eingeben und ein Online-Konto erstellen.


 
Super, ich habe mit dem Kauf von Sacred 2 immer gewartet bis sie eine Version ohne den Online-Kopierschutz rausbringen. Nun bekomme ich das Spiel sogar fast kostenlos. Danke PCG und alles Gute zum 19. Geburtstag.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (27. August 2011)

Wird es das Addon auch noch geben?


----------



## GeneralPaul (27. August 2011)

Super das sie "wiedermal" nicht pünktlich geliefert wurde....
Abo+
vielleicht ja bis nächsten Do


----------



## GeneralPaul (27. August 2011)

Ach und BF3....
Top-Feature: Wozu man früher 3 sniffer und 2 trojaner braucht reicht heute ein EA Spiel


----------



## bigkosy (27. August 2011)

läuft "Sacred 2" fehlerfrei unter Win7 ?

Habe es damals gekauft und es war grausam unter Win7.


----------



## der-jan (27. August 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ohne. Lediglich wenn du den Mehrspielermodus zocken willst, musst du die mitgelieferte Seriennummer eingeben und ein Online-Konto erstellen.


supi, danke


----------



## LordSaddler (27. August 2011)

Meine ist auch nicht angekommen, schade. Das ist doch die nine/eleven Geburtstagsausgabe.


----------



## smooth1980 (27. August 2011)

Ja dann ma alles Gute auch von meiner Seite . Da muss Ich ma stark überlegen ob Ich wieder Magazin oder doch DVD Ausgabe kaufe.Na Ja is ja noch n bissle Zeit bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ja dann ma alles Gute auch von meiner Seite . Da muss Ich ma stark überlegen ob Ich wieder Magazin oder doch DVD Ausgabe kaufe.Na Ja is ja noch n bissle Zeit bis Mittwoch.


 
ja ne, man hat hier keine Videos, zusammengafasste Tests und keinen Magazinteil
toll, man weiß die Wertung früher, wuuu, spannend


----------



## KabraxisObliv (27. August 2011)

Oh, ich sehe Indie-Game-Tests. 

Alles Gute, PCGames, schon wieder ist es soweit.
Tolle Vollversion.


----------



## smooth1980 (27. August 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, man hat hier keine Videos, zusammengafasste Tests und keinen Magazinteil
> toll, man weiß die Wertung früher, wuuu, spannend




Was dein Kommentar jetz mit meiner Aussage zu tun haben soll will sich mir nicht ganz erschließen Aber vielleicht erklärst du mir das fix ? Könnt ja sein das Ich grad einfach nur aufm Schlauch stehe.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Was dein Kommentar jetz mit meiner Aussage zu tun haben soll will sich mir nicht ganz erschließen Aber vielleicht erklärst du mir das fix ? Könnt ja sein das Ich grad einfach nur aufm Schlauch stehe.


 
äh
ignoriers
bzw. wenn einer so nett sein könnte den blödsinn von mir da vorne zu löschen


----------



## Batze (27. August 2011)

bigkosy schrieb:


> läuft "Sacred 2" fehlerfrei unter Win7 ?
> 
> Habe es damals gekauft und es war grausam unter Win7.


 
Na dann hast du es wenigstens zum laufen gebracht. Und nein , unter Win 7 läuft es immer noch nicht.
Habe das Game selbst, WIN 7/64 Bit, es startet noch nicht mal richtig. Hilfe gibt es nicht, nicht mehr.


----------



## bigkosy (27. August 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Na dann hast du es wenigstens zum laufen gebracht. Und nein , unter Win 7 läuft es immer noch nicht.
> Habe das Game selbst, WIN 7/64 Bit, es startet noch nicht mal richtig. Hilfe gibt es nicht, nicht mehr.


 
dann werden sich sicher nur wenige über die (eigentlich tolle) Vollversion freuen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. August 2011)

nur doof das sacred 2 weder auf 64 bit systemen noch auf windows 7 läuft


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2011)

naja, dann muss man das halt auf einer WinXP-VM laufen lassen


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. August 2011)

Bei mir rennts auf Win7 x64 Oo


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2011)

bigkosy schrieb:


> dann werden sich sicher nur wenige über die (eigentlich tolle) Vollversion freuen.


 
Kommt drauf an. Meistens werden die Vollversionen für die Spielehefte ja entsprechend angepasst, sodass sie auch unter Win 7 laufen. So ist es eigentlich standardmäßig, denn so könntest du ja sonst keine alten Vollversionen mehr verkaufen. 
Nur wie es hier ist, weil die Firma ja pleite war, weiß ich nicht.

Ich hab mein Heft noch nicht bekommen, aber sobald ich es am Montag hab, werd ichs mal testen und dann hier bescheid geben, obs unter win 7 64bit läuft.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (28. August 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> nur doof das sacred 2 weder auf 64 bit systemen noch auf windows 7 läuft


 

Auf 64BIt läufts, also zumindest Vista 64bit 

Darf nur nicht die Physik-Effekte einschalten dann werden aus 60FPS  6


----------



## Batze (28. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Bei mir rennts auf Win7 x64 Oo


 
Dann bist du wohl der wirklich einzige auf der Welt.

Erzähl mal was bei dir anders ist.


Auf Vista, auch Vista 64 läuft es auch bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (28. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Meistens werden die Vollversionen für die Spielehefte ja entsprechend angepasst, sodass sie auch unter Win 7 laufen. So ist es eigentlich standardmäßig, denn so könntest du ja sonst keine alten Vollversionen mehr verkaufen.
> Nur wie es hier ist, weil die Firma ja pleite war, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Ich hab mein Heft noch nicht bekommen, aber sobald ich es am Montag hab, werd ichs mal testen und dann hier bescheid geben, obs unter win 7 64bit läuft.


 
Danke,das wäre nett und herzlichen Glückwunsch PC Games


----------



## Kromi (28. August 2011)

Läuft auch bei mir ohne Probleme unter Win7/64.


----------



## smooth1980 (28. August 2011)

So ein Käse was manche hier schreiben. Sacred 2 also das Hauptspiel lief schon immer unt Win 7 x64 . Nur das Addon Ice and Blood brauchte erst nen Patch damit auf 7x64 rennt. Erst informieren und dann posten  dann entstehen auch weniger Gerüchte. Bei wem Das Hauptspiel nicht auf 7x64 lief oder läuft dem sei gesagt : Meistens sitzt das Problem vorm Monitor . ^^


----------



## bigkosy (28. August 2011)

ich habe 7x32 und es läuft grottig.


----------



## lars9401 (29. August 2011)

@ Redaktion:

Ist eure Vollversion auch mit dem AddOn kompatibel ??


----------



## SoylentHolger (29. August 2011)

Wenn das Heft nur endlich im Briefkasten wäre *hibbel*


----------



## LostHero (29. August 2011)

erstmal alles Gute zum 19ten. Bin seit 1997 dabei .

Aber habe auch eine Frage zur Vollversion die hier noch nicht geklärt wurde:

1. welche version (versions nummer) ist es? Sind noch die zig patches von sacred 2 notwendig oder ist das bereits 2.43?
2. beinhaltet die version die elite texturen? 
3. ist diese version mit dem addon kompatibel? (also kann man theoretisch das addon kaufen und auf dieser version installieren)

ich weiß von bekannten nämlich noch von "damals" als das addon raus kam, dass es sich selbst auf der originalen sacred 2 kaufversion nur mit viel überzeugungsarbeit installieren lässt (stichwort fehlerhafte MD5 bei einigen dateien der DVD welche dazu führten, dass selbst die patches die installation verweigern und somit das addon ebenfalls nich wollte).
so fern diese version der pc games tatsächlich in irgend einer form modifiziert ist (wonach es ja aussieht da kein online zwang) stellt sich mir ernsthaft die frage wies mit patch und addon kompatibilität aussieht, da die modifizierten dateien nämlich eine andere MD5 haben müssten...

wäre über eine auskunft dankbar (warte auch noch aufs heft ).


----------



## Martinroessler (29. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> erstmal alles Gute zum 19ten. Bin seit 1997 dabei .
> 
> Aber habe auch eine Frage zur Vollversion die hier noch nicht geklärt wurde:
> 
> 1. welche version (versions nummer) ist es? Sind noch die zig patches von sacred 2 notwendig oder ist das bereits 2.43?



Frage 1 kann ich dir beantworten, das Spiel ist bereits auf Version 2.43 gepatcht. 

Weiteres konnte ich noch nicht testen, meine 2. DVD hat'n CRC-Fehler bei der Installation ausgegeben, Rossi hat sich aber direkt drum gekümmert - ich bekomme demnächst ne neue DVD


----------



## LostHero (29. August 2011)

hmm nich zufällig bei der sector14.irgendwas datei oder? glaub so hießen die die damals das problem mit den MD5s hatten nämlich auch und waren ebenfalls auf dvd 2!

Edit:
jupp sector14.zip um genau zu sein (google mal nach, ersten drölfzig treffer führen ins ascaron forum zu leuten die mit den dateien probleme hatten und somit weder patches noch addon installieren konnten).
in allen fällen scheint die 2te DVD davon betroffen gewesen zu sein!
hoffe dass die PC Games version dieses problem nicht "geerbt" hat .

PS: was besagt denn das " Erweiterte Version:  *JA" *auf der von dir gelinkten website? einfach nur, dass es sich um eine modifizierte version handelt? *
*


----------



## Martinroessler (29. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> hmm nich zufällig bei der sector14.irgendwas datei oder? glaub so hießen die die damals das problem mit den MD5s hatten nämlich auch und waren ebenfalls auf dvd 2!


 
Nein, bei mir ist es ganz am Ende der Installation die data3.cab, siehe anderer Beitrag: 
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...1-pc-games-feiert-geburtstag.html#post9341382


----------



## gehirnstuerm (30. August 2011)

narf... Immer noch nix im Briefkasten  Und ich hatte mich so auf Sacred gefreut


----------



## bigkosy (30. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> hmm nich zufällig bei der sector14.irgendwas datei oder? glaub so hießen die die damals das problem mit den MD5s hatten nämlich auch und waren ebenfalls auf dvd 2!
> 
> Edit:
> jupp sector14.zip um genau zu sein (google mal nach, ersten drölfzig treffer führen ins ascaron forum zu leuten die mit den dateien probleme hatten und somit weder patches noch addon installieren konnten).
> ...



Installation klappt (bei mir) problemlos.


----------



## Martinroessler (30. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> PS: was besagt denn das " Erweiterte Version:  *JA" *auf der von dir gelinkten website? einfach nur, dass es sich um eine modifizierte version handelt?


In dem Fall bedeutet "Erweitert", dass diese Version, gegenüber der Erstauflage, bereits auf 2.43 gepatcht ist, meistens wird dieses "Erweitert" nochmal unten in der Inhaltsbeschreibung, genauer beschreiben. 

Erweitert kann aber auch heißen, dass dem Spiel neue Inhalte beiliegen (Beispiel: Die PC-Version von Assassin's Creed), steht bei uns im Tutorial  (das aber nur nebenbei, hehe).


----------



## Exar-K (30. August 2011)

Die Videoshow funktioniert irgendwie überhaupt nicht bei mir. Weder im Heimkino (wo ich sie sonst immer geguckt habe) noch am Rechner.
Wurde etwas vergessen in diesem Monat? Hängt das mit Sacred 2 und der Aufteilung auf 2 DVDs zusammen? Habt ihr das Menü wegrationalisiert?


----------



## LostHero (30. August 2011)

Immer noch kein Heft angekommen .

Hat schon wer rausgefunden obs mitm Addon kompatible ist und ob es die Elite Texturen beinhaltet oder nicht?


----------



## ArsLudica (30. August 2011)

Das Spiel hat in der PCG ne Wertung von 79% bekommen. Da kann man ja nicht so richtig von
einer "Hammervollversion" reden...


----------



## theking2502 (30. August 2011)

Wer das Spiel noch nicht hat und Windows 7 als sein BS nennt, sollte sich überlegen, ob es sich das Spiel zulegt. Das Spiel ist erst mit dem Add-On offizel Win7 kompatibel. Sacred 2 an sich unterstützt Win7 nicht und ich habe nur Probleme mit dem Spiel unter Win7.


----------



## Occulator (30. August 2011)

PCGames feiert 9/11 ^^


----------



## dangee (30. August 2011)

diese Version ist unter win7 64bit absolut lauffähig (2.43). Die Installation des AddOns ist nicht (!!) möglich gerade getestet. Wollte mit meiner Feundin im Koop spielen, und es funktioniert nicht! Sehr enttäuschend...


----------



## Denpose1 (31. August 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Zeitung gekauft und gleich versucht Sacred 2 zu installieren. Ich bekomm aber kurz vor dem Ende der Installation folgenden Fehler:

Feature:    GameData
Componenent:          DefaultComponent
Datei:                       E:\data3.cab
Beschreibung:          Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Martinroessler (31. August 2011)

Denpose1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Zeitung gekauft und gleich versucht Sacred 2 zu installieren. Ich bekomm aber kurz vor dem Ende der Installation folgenden Fehler:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe.


 
Siehe: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...1-pc-games-feiert-geburtstag.html#post9341047 und Folgebeiträge


----------



## gus-01 (31. August 2011)

Ich habe gestern die PCGames per Post bekommen, doch leider hatte ich auf der ersten DVD den CRC-Fehler bei data2.cab. Habe versucht mit Isobuster und dergleichen die DVD auf Festplatte auszulesen... vergeblich.
Mein letzter Versuch war bisher, mir von einem Freund dessen Sacred 2-DVD zu leihen, um dann das Spiel mit dem Code aus der PCGames zu aktivieren. Dann sagt mir das Programm netterweise, der der Aktivierungscode falsch ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ja, ist er oder sie zu einer Lösung gelangt?


----------



## Seebaer (31. August 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Wer das Spiel noch nicht hat und Windows 7 als sein BS nennt, sollte sich überlegen, ob es sich das Spiel zulegt. Das Spiel ist erst mit dem Add-On offizel Win7 kompatibel. Sacred 2 an sich unterstützt Win7 nicht und ich habe nur Probleme mit dem Spiel unter Win7.


 
Win 7 64 bit, NVIDIA Graka, läuft einwandfrei. Bei wem es nicht läuft, sollte sein Win 7 neu installieren und in Zukunft nicht mit jedem Mist zumüllen.


----------



## Denpose1 (31. August 2011)

Alsooo,

ich habe meinen Fehler nun gelöst, ich weiss nicht ob es bei euch funktioniert, aber bei mir war es die Lösung. Ihr müsst das Spiel in den Deep Silver Ordner installieren, also den Pfad nicht ändern.  Jedenfalls war es bei mir so..


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (31. August 2011)

Hab ma ne Blöde Frage. Was ist denn da der unterschied zwischen der Kampagne der Schatten und des Lichts? Thx im vorraus.

MFG


----------



## theking2502 (31. August 2011)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Win 7 64 bit, NVIDIA Graka, läuft einwandfrei. Bei wem es nicht läuft, sollte sein Win 7 neu installieren und in Zukunft nicht mit jedem Mist zumüllen.


 
So? Ich erzähle mist? Nun, dann müssten also alle, die Probleme mit Sacred 2 unter Win 7 haben, ja eigendlich Lügner und Betrüger sein. Sorry, erst denken und dann handeln. Ich weiß ist schwer, solltest es aber mal probieren. 

Ps.: Das Spiel ist meist nur unter dem Kompatibilitätsmodus Win XP SP3 spielbar.


----------



## Amnesy (31. August 2011)

@ LostHero also wenn ich das AddOn installieren werde, sagt der Installer mir, dass Sacred 2 auf 2.40.0 benötigt wird und meine Version inkompatibel ist...weiß da einer eine Lösung?


----------



## Joerges (1. September 2011)

Ich weiß dass das für dich traurig ist, 2502, aber lass deine Frustration doch nicht an dieses Forum raus. Sondern überprüf nochma deine Installation. Bevor du hier ein Gerücht in die Welt setzt, das es grundsätzlich nicht lauffähig sei. Das stimmt nicht! Sacred2 war immer und ist immer auf Win7 x64 lauffähig. Auch ohne Kompbilitätsmodus. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. Du bist sone Ausnahme. Und Ausnahmen gibt es bei jeden Spiel. Schau mal nach, ob du alle Treiber drauf hast.
Ich habe ein hochmodernes System und alles auf aktuell, selbst da läuft es drauf. Und zwar OHNE Probleme inklusive Elite-Texturen und OpenAL EAX5.0

So aber jetzt das Eigentliche: Diese sogenannte HAMMERVOLLVERSION ist NICHT kompatibel zum Addon Ice&Blood. Es bricht mit der Fehlermeldung - siehe User Amnesy übermir - ab. Habe mir das Spiel in der Version 2.02 von nem Kumpel geliehen und installed und gepatched. Auf 2.40 und 2.43. In jeden Fall ließ sich das Addon OHNE Probleme installieren und starten( Auf Win7 x64  ). Nur bei dieser HAMMERVOLLVERSION nicht. Hättet ihr nicht auch gleich das Addon mit dazupacken können? Hmpf! DAS wäre ne HAMMERVOLLVERSION.
Aber... gibt es vlt. Abhilfe?

Gruß Joerges


----------



## HMCpretender (1. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand definitiv beantworten ob diese Version von Sacred 2 das Securom-Rootkit oder andere DRM-Malware installiert? War das letzte Mal nämlich ganz schön Arbeit, das wieder loszuwerden...


----------



## Zodiarche (1. September 2011)

Ich finds ja super, so ein geniales Game als Vollversion hineinzupacken. Da ich mir aber ansonsten keine Zeitschriften kaufe und das Spiel bei mir wie bei vielen anderen nicht funzt, bin ich schon relativ stark enttäuscht..


----------



## Denpose1 (1. September 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand definitiv beantworten ob diese Version von Sacred 2 das Securom-Rootkit oder andere DRM-Malware installiert? War das letzte Mal nämlich ganz schön Arbeit, das wieder loszuwerden...


 
Bei mir war nichts..


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

Bei mir kommt auch dieser CRC-Fehler...man man sowas ist echt ärgerlich. Hat wer ne Lösung ansonsten geht die gleich instant zurück?


----------



## Badabummm (1. September 2011)

ich wollte das spiel instalieren ab hauch locker genug Leistung aber nach der nvidia instalation trat so ein dummer Fehler auf, das ärgert einen.


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

Leider gehts immer noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten versucht die es nachzulesen gab. Nun gehtse zurück leider....Trotzdem Happy Jubiläum!


----------



## PunktPunkt (1. September 2011)

Jo Leute aufgepasst ich hatte das selbe Problem aber hab ne Lösung

ladet einfach die Patches alle runter und installiert die dann hauts hin zumindest bei mir wars so


----------



## PunktPunkt (1. September 2011)

Badabummm schrieb:


> ich wollte das spiel instalieren ab hauch locker genug Leistung aber nach der nvidia instalation trat so ein dummer Fehler auf, das ärgert einen.


 
Dann lad doch den neuesten Treiber runter auf der Website von Nvidia


----------



## Amnesy (1. September 2011)

Gibt es mitlerweile eine Lösung für das Problem mit dem Addon installieren?
Google konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen...wenn man einen beliebigen Patch runterlädt und dann ausführen will, bekommt man die Fehlermeldung, dass Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel nicht installiert sei.
Hängt das vielleicht damit zusammen, dass diese Version über Deep Silver installiert wurde und nicht über Ascaron Entertainment?


----------



## zielscheibe04 (2. September 2011)

Servus Zusammen

Wollt grad Sacred 2 installieren. Dies funktioniert leider nicht das es immer zu einem Abbruch kommt.

Feature : GameData
Component: DefaultComponent
Datei : D:\data2cab
Beschreibung: Datenfehler ( CRC - Prüfung)

Jemand mit dem selben Problem und vll schon einer Lösung ?

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## battlebrille91 (2. September 2011)

Auch das CRC-Problem habs schon auf Win7, WinVista versucht als nächstes kommt mein alter XP Rechner mal sehen ob es da geht ansonsten fail^^


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (2. September 2011)

Also bei mir keine Probleme. Habs installiert und es kam keine Fehlermeldung oder so!
Angefangen zu spielen und gut is! Zum Thema Treiber: is doch klar das man sein System
immer aktuell hält, mach ich jedenfalls. Oder ich hatte ne vernünftige DVD im Heft. MFG


----------



## tryffel (2. September 2011)

Super super geile Vollversion. Ich hab das erste Sacred geliebt. Wollte mir Sacred 2 immer anschaffen, war bisher aber noch ein wenig skeptisch, da die Wertungen ja auch nicht die besten waren. Aber nun war's halt bei der PCGames dabei und da wurd es dann natrlich auch gleich installiert und gezockt. Ich bin begeistert, es stimmt einfach alles. Wunderschöne detaillierte Grafik,sehr sehr geile  Musik (METAL!!!) und eine atmosphärische große Spielwelt. Na gut, die Quests sind zwar nicht immer innovativ, aber das müssen sie auch nicht sein. Der Sammeltrieb tröstet auch darüber hinweg.
Somit ist Sacred 2 für mich mehr als nur ein Zeitvertreib bishin zu Diablo 3. Danke, für dieses tolle Game. (:

PS:  Bugs, Abstürzen etc. hatte ich bisher (hoffentlich bleibt das auch so) auch noch keine. Super, dass die Versionen auf der DVD immer auf den neuesten Stand gepatcht sind.

PPS: Alles Gute zum 19ten. (:


----------



## battlebrille91 (3. September 2011)

So habs jetzt auf Win7, Vista und XP probiert, kann es auf keinem der Rechner installieren!


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (3. September 2011)

Ich hatte auch keine Probleme. Hammer Game,.sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Danke, PCGames.


----------



## Cid-Z (3. September 2011)

Verdammt schade, kann es auch nicht installieren. Hab mich echt drauf gefreut.... na ja, vielleicht im nächsten Leben ;P.


----------



## BUMMETAL (3. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hatte auch Probleme es zu installieren. Bei mir hat die Installation (bzw. das kopieren auf die Festplatte) sowohl bei data2.cab auf DVD1 als auch bei data3.cab auf DVD2 Probleme gemacht.
Auch nach dem Reinigen der DVDs keine Besserung.

Habe dafür aber eine andere *Lösung* für mich gefunden: 
Ich habe die restlichen Dateien zur Installation ganz normal auf Festplatte kopiert und dann mit diesem Programm hier: 
Softwarearchiv - Unstoppable Copier - WinTotal.de 
die data2.cab und data3.cab jeweils auch rüberkopiert. Das Programm bricht einen Kopiervorgang im Gegensatz zu Windows nicht einfach ab, wenns Probleme gibt. 
Dabei habe ich unter Einstellungen den Regler für die Wiederherstellung minimalst von Beste Wiederherstellung in RIchtung Schnellste Wiederherstellung bewegt, da ansonsten evtl. ewig kopiert wird. Nachdem ich somit beide Dateien kopieren (dauert evtl. ein wenig) konnte lief auch die Installation von Festplatte problemlos und das Spiel läuft auch (musste aber in Kompatibilitätsmodus gehen für das Update) bisher ohne Abstürze.
Will keinem falsche Hoffnung machen, aber vielleicht kann das ja noch jemand probieren und evtl. hilfts ja auch bei anderen.

So und jetzt wieder ab ins Spiel.


----------



## Toyah (4. September 2011)

Tja, ich habe die neue Ausgabe leider nicht erhalten, obwohl ich Abonnentin bin. Also ist leider nichts mit Sacred2 zocken.


----------



## NeXus154 (4. September 2011)

ich probier grade die metode von bummetal aus


----------



## NIXFUNZ (4. September 2011)

@BUMMELTAL
wie finde ich nach dem Kopieren die Dateien? Im Zielortner is nix...


----------



## gt5snake (4. September 2011)

hallo hab das Problemm das der Game Client nicht mehr funktioniert ! es strtet und stürtzt nach wenigen sekunden wieder ab hat einer das gleiche Problemm ?


----------



## NIXFUNZ (4. September 2011)

*Ich habs endlich :d*

So es funktioniert 
Ergänzung zu BUMMETAL:
ich habe die CD von E:\ auf C:\Program Files (x86)\PCGAMESCD0911 mit dem Softwarearchiv - Unstoppable Copier - WinTotal.de kopiert.




BUMMETAL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hatte auch Probleme es zu installieren. Bei mir hat die Installation (bzw. das kopieren auf die Festplatte) sowohl bei data2.cab auf DVD1 als auch bei data3.cab auf DVD2 Probleme gemacht.
> Auch nach dem Reinigen der DVDs keine Besserung.
> ...


 


ich habe den Ordner geöffnet und bekam die Anzeige:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



später hab ich dann diesen button entdeckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daraufhin wurde ich in diesen ordner weitergeleitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ich bemerkte, fehlten ein paar dateien die ich mit copy+paste von windows schnell noch eingefügt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach hab ich das spiel mit dieser datei geöffnet und installiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Genau so machen bei CD2 (falls die auch streiken sollte) 


das is mal meine lösung mit diesm programm 
und danach startet das spiel ohne jegliche probleme!

HOFFNUNG FÜR ALLE BEI DENEN ES NICHT FUNKTIONIERT!


----------



## BUMMETAL (4. September 2011)

Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn das tatsächlich bei den Meisten funktionieren würde und geht auch schneller als sich neue DVDs senden zu lassen. 
Zumindest bei 3 Leuten hat es mittlerweise definitiv mit dem Unstoppable Copier geklappt


----------



## feilynn (4. September 2011)

Ich probiere es gerade, wenn das wirklich klappt, dann gibs Luftsprünge ^^


EDIT: Bei mir hat es nun auch geklappt! nur ein Problem habe noch, es kamen ein paar Fehlermeldungen während der Installation und wenn ich nun die Grafik von Niedrig auf Sehr Hoch stelle gibt es KEINE Veränderung der Grafik aber, es fängt an zu Laggen. Mein PC ist aber schon BF3 fähig. ^^

Hier eine Fehlermeldung von ingesamt drei:

CRC Fehler: Die Datei, F:\Games\Deep Silver\Sacred 2- Fallen Angel\pak\musichq.zip, stimmt nicht mit der Datei in der CAB-Datein des Setups überein. Das Medium von dem ausinstalliert wird könnte defekt sein

Das gleiche passiert mit der Datei graphics02 und graphics03


----------



## BUMMETAL (4. September 2011)

Den Fehler hatte ich während der Installation auch, als ich den Regler für das Kopieren zu weit von Beste Wiederherstellung in Richtung Schnellste Wiederherstellung bewegt hatte.
Habe das dann danach nochmal probiert und den Regler wirklich nur so wenig wie möglich nach rechts bewegt, dann hatte er mir bei der Installation keine Fehler mehr angezeigt. Evtl. nochmal probieren oder vielleicht auch das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus für XP SP3 starten bei einer neueren Win-Version?


----------



## NIXFUNZ (5. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hängt das mit den Fehlermeldungen auch davon ab, wie schlecht lesbar die Dateien auf den beschädigten CDs sind 
ich musste Bespielsweise nur CD 1 (große Lufteinschlüsse sichtbar) von der Festplatte installieren, CD 2 (keine sichtbaren Beschädigungen) konnte ich ohne Probleme von der CD installieren...
Somit würde ich einfach sagen - für die, die auf keinen Fall ein zweites mal alles machen wollen - gleich in die mitte mit dem Balken 
braucht fürs erste länger, is aber sicherer, dass es dann auch gleich funzt.

Achja: Ich hab den Balken ganz bei Schnellste Wiederherstellung gehabt


----------



## Nataraya (5. September 2011)

Ich erstell von jedem Game ein Image mit ImgBurn zur Archivierung und Installation.Hat damit immer geklappt,auch diesmal.
Evtl hilft das auch  bei dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## YannikTold (5. September 2011)

Die PC Games ist klasse, jedoch wird mein Code für Sacred 2 nicht angenommen.


----------



## feilynn (5. September 2011)

Nun ja, ich habe den Balken sogar extra eher bei der Besten Wiederherstellung gelassen (so in der Mitte von der Besten Wiederherstellung und der Mitte des kompletten Balkens^^), denn die Zeit, wie lange es dauerte, war mir ziemlich egal. Aber trotzdem kamen die Fehlermeldungen. Es liegt auch daran, dass die DVD 1 SEHR ramponiert aussieht und wie diese auch Verpackt war, ist eine echte Zumutung^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2011)

feilynn schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe den Balken sogar extra eher bei der Besten Wiederherstellung gelassen (so in der Mitte von der Besten Wiederherstellung und der Mitte des kompletten Balkens^^), denn die Zeit, wie lange es dauerte, war mir ziemlich egal. Aber trotzdem kamen die Fehlermeldungen. Es liegt auch daran, dass die DVD 1 SEHR ramponiert aussieht und wie diese auch Verpackt war, ist eine echte Zumutung^^


 
Was die DVD Quali betrifft, hab ich diesbezüglich auch schon einen thread eröffnet:  Klick


----------



## Briareos (6. September 2011)

Erstmal auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag PCG! Ich habe alle Ausgaben seit der 01/1995 ordentlich (na ja, mehr oder weniger) im Keller archiviert. Und das obwohl die Freundin auch beim letzten Umzug  der Meinung war, das dieser "Müll" eigentlich weggeworfen gehört. Allerdings würde ich ob das Familienfriedens willen eine DVD mit allen PC Games Ausgaben als PDF sehr begrüßen.

Kurz zu Sacred 2:

Ich habe immer noch das unsägliche Vista (x64) bei mir installiert und sowohl die Installation als auch das Spiel funktioniert bei mir reibungslos. Beim ersten Start lief es zwar extrem langsam, und das bei niedrigsten Einstellungen, aber einmal kurz Onkel G. befragt und schon die Lösung gefunden, auf die ich auch selber hätte kommen können. Wer keine nVidia Grafikkarte sein Eigen nennt, sollte den Haken bei PhysX tunlichst entfernen ... dann klappts auch mit der Seraphim.^^


----------



## Schmendrick76 (7. September 2011)

Eine data2.cab Problemlösung: ich verband meinen Rechner per LAN mit dem eines Freundes, welcher das Spiel ohne Mucken installieren konnte. Dann griff ich auf das DVD-ROM-Laufwerk meines Nachbarn zu, führte autorun.exe aus und installierte das Spiel auf einer Partition meiner Festplatte. Er sagte, es könnte am Laufwerk liegen.

Danke für Sacred 2, hab es immer schon mal spielen wollen.


----------



## NIXFUNZ (7. September 2011)

Dann liegt es wohl daran, dass das Laufwerk deines Nachbarn mit einer niedrigeren Lesegeschwindigkeit arbeitet.
Regel vieleicht mal deine CD-Laufwerkgeschwindigkeit runter, dann dürfte es auch bei dir klappen


----------



## Schmendrick76 (7. September 2011)

Das mache ich über Systemsteuerung? Gerätemanager? Ich frage, weil ich das noch nicht gemacht habe, es bestand bislang keine Notwendigkeit. Jedoch könnte mir der Tip wahrscheinlich bei Beyond Good & Evil helfen, denke ich mir grade. Danke soweit.

Versteh mich recht: Sacred 2 ist ja bereits installiert, wie oben beschrieben - bin bereits bei Level 20 (Silber).


----------



## Kwengie (8. September 2011)

Perfekt, um die Wartezeit auf Diablo 3 zu überbrücken: Leser von PC Games 9/11 dürfen sich auf die Vollversion von Sacred 2: Fallen Angel freuen - zum ersten Mal auf Heft-DVD!

***Zitatende***

wenn ich mich auf Diablo einstimmen will, spiele ich bestimmt kein Sacred, da dies eine andere Stilrichtung aufweist und im Gegensatz zu Diablo ein helles, freundlicheres Setting hat. Auch ist die Kamerasteuerung totalst anders, welche man in Diablo vermissen wird.
Wer sich auf Diablo einstimmen will, dem empfehle ich Torchlight.


----------



## Kwengie (8. September 2011)

was ich noch vergessen habe, zu schreiben ist:
Um mich auf Sacred 3 einzustimmen, kauf ich Diablo III, weil es auch ein ARPG ist???
Unsinn.

Falsch,
ich kaufe mir lieber Skyrim, weil Skyrim ein OpenWorld-Spiel ist und von Sacred 3 setzt man das wieder voraus.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (8. September 2011)

Danke an PC Games für die tolle Vollversion. Nun da Bug- und DRM-Pest aus Sacred 2 verschwunden sind, ist es ein richtig gutes Spiel, besser als ich gedacht hätte.


----------



## Litusail (8. September 2011)

Nochmal die Frage, was ist denn sonst noch auf der DVD drauf?


----------



## silverlight2008 (8. September 2011)

moin...

Ich habe mich eigens zum Schreiben hier angemeldet.
Erstmal: Happy Birthday zum 19.

Dann... Gekauft hab ich mir das aktuelle Heft heute, gerade wegen Sacred2 (und dem damaligen Bugs und Co, weswegen ich mir das Spiel nichtmal bei Ebay ersteigern wollte). Zwar bin ich mehr mit Linux unterwegs, aber ab und an spiele ich dann doch ganz gern.Tja... Wie bei einigen anderen auch: CRC-Fehler in data2.cab und data3.cab.
(Und dabei ist mein Blueray-Brenner fast neu)

Ich hab mal davon abgesehen eine Mail zu schreiben (ich nehme mal an, ihr bekommt momentan bergeweise Post in den elektronischen Kasten gestopft), weil der Tipp von BUMMETAL bei mir anscheinend ebenfalls funktioniert.
An dieser Stelle meinerseits ein herzliches Dankeschön für den Tipp. (Einstellung des Reglers auf die Mitte  )

Die Frage ist nun: Was mach ich mit den (eigentlich) unbrauchbaren Heft-DVDs ???

edit:

nachdem ich nun die dvd2 (data3.cab) mehrfach mit unstoppable copier bearbeitet hab, komme ich anscheinend nicht drum herum nun doch eine mail zu schreiben und um neue dvds zu bitten 
schade... weiter warten...

edit2:

die mail is raus. mal schaun, was passiert... geschickt an dvd@pcgames.de (wie´s halt auf der hülle steht...)

edit3:

lustig... der speicherplatz bei dieser adresse scheint voll zu sein... mail-failure... => weitergeleitet an redaktion. dort scheint zumindest mehr platz zu sein... scheinbar ist meine mail angekommen... *gespannt bin*

edit:4 (Montag, 12.09)

Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion. Neue DVDs sind heute angekommen. Probiert und funktioniert.


----------



## Xecuter-- (9. September 2011)

Hiho,
hatte auch das Problem mit dem CRC-fehler.
10 mal Probiert und nichts ,dann mit IMG Burn ein image von der DVD erstellt und siehe da es geht .
Es dauert zwar sehr lange bis er das Image gezogen hat (etwa1std )aber es geht.
DVD 1 von dem Image installiert und DVD 2 von der Heftdvd.
Mfg


----------



## immortal15 (9. September 2011)

ist jetz schon die 3. pc games die ich mir geholt hab wo nab die spiele nicht installieren konnte.....


----------



## Rantanplanlos31 (10. September 2011)

Hallo habe mir die geburtstagsausgabe mit sacred2 gekauft nun bekomm ich beim installieren der ersten cd am ende einen crc-fehler angezeigt und die install wird abgebrochen.könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen, habe mich so lang darauf gefreut und jetzt kann ich es immer noch net spielen.dank im voraus!


----------



## UTDARKCTF (10. September 2011)

mmmh , die Zeitschrift liegt immer noch nicht bei uns im Einzelhandel aus ....


----------



## philipp141294 (11. September 2011)

"PC Games 9/11: Geburtstagsausgabe..."
Irgendwie makaber ^^


----------



## Tantemulch (12. September 2011)

Für alle die, bei denen der client beim spielstart abstürzt, bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:
1. Create a shortcut to the Sacred 2 executable. You’ll find it in the game directory, in another directory called ’system’. For me, it is: D:\Games\Steam\SteamApps\Common\Sacred 2\System\Sacred2.exe
2. Put the shortcut on your desktop, or somewhere handy.
3. Right click the shortcut and select properties
4. Click the Shortcut tab
5. In the Target field, you need to add the following: -skipopenal -nocpubinding. The contents of my Target field look like this: "D:\Games\Steam\SteamApps\common\sacred 2\system\sacred2.exe" -skipopenal -nocpubinding
6. Click Apply and Click OK.
7. Double click the shortcut and play Sacred 2!

wie gesagt, bei mir läufts seit dem ohne probs


----------

